# [GEN] You ask, we answer: Eastover puppy mill - WACH



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wach.com/news/news_story.aspx%3Fid%3D128766&cid=0&ei=ULUdSJqqDYmkzQTflriBCg&usg=AFrqEzfHCIQxv1AEsUNDNPwdNmgUrHDglg">You ask, we answer: Eastover <b>puppy mill</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WACH, SC -</font> <nobr>May 1, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>We have a story you may find disturbing. It’s not about people, rather, it’s about the four-legged creatures many of us treat as people. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

